# Ich in a planted tank.



## bubbles8225 (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay,
So I have a well established fully planted 20 tall. 75% Java Fern, 15% Anubias Barteri var. Nana and 5% Cryptocryne (not sure which variety, possible a willisii) and a singular Marimo Algae Ball. It was and is currently empty since a few days ago when I purchased a school of Black Neon Tetras (8) which had Ich. I noticed the beginning stages of the disease on a few of the Tetras the same night I had brought them home. Withen a few days I was able to return them to the store I purchased them from. And now I don't know what to do! I know what steps to take to remove the parasite from my tank. But I am worried that doing a major water change to remove the parasite will harm my plants. Particulary the Cryptocryne. What should I do! I want to have a single species community tank, I have never had this problem before. And also, should I be worried for my Ghost Shrimp or Ramshorn Snails? Please help!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I would add some salt to kill any living parasites and put the plants in a bleach solution and next time quarantine any plant and or fish you get so you don't run into the same problem, but in my opinion the only place I think thier would be ICH cycst (eggs)"would be in the gravel. so just to make sure I would remove all the plants and dry out the gravel and clean it and therfore start again


----------



## bubbles8225 (Oct 5, 2010)

a bleach solution??? For live plants??? I've never heard such a thing! 
Also, if I disturb my Cryptocryne it will "melt" as they say. I want to remove the parasite without killing my plants.


----------



## bubbles8225 (Oct 5, 2010)

Any other suggestions to get the Ich off my live plants? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Bubbles, not always, I move my crypts alot and they havnt melted yet, its usually when the water parameters are different do they melt.

salt and heat, and 5% bleach per gallon of water to dip the plants. I didnt remove mine when I got it in my 210, just 88 degrees and some salt


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

add some sald and increse temperature with 2-3 degrees celsius


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

With the recent strain of ich I had, which blew up something fast and intense within a day, I ended up breaking out the nuclear weaponry - Kordon Rid Ich+. 

















Required a daily 20% water change and 6 teaspoons of treatment. Ich on bodies were completely gone within three days. Dosed and water changed daily for an additional four days to get all the ich I couldn't see, such as in the gills, on the plants and everywhere else. 

Quite a bit of work, but like I said - it was an unbelievably fast and intense outbreak. I suspect the reason for the 20% daily water changes was to keep the treatment fully effective, but also gentle enough not to aggravate the loaches and such.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How do you think that stuff smells?


----------

